# Folding@Home-Stats in die Signatur einbinden



## Falk (13. September 2007)

Um die Folding@Home-Stats, welche von extremeoverclocking.com ermittelt werden, in die eigene Signatur einzubinden, sind folgende Schritte nötig:

*1.) Der öffentlichen Benutzergruppe PCGH Folding@Home-Member beitreten*
Im Benutzerkontrolzentrum gibt es den Punkt Gruppenmitgliedschaft (links ganz unten). In diesem Untermenü kann man der Gruppe beitreten, womit die Möglichkeit aktiviert wird, Bilder in der Signatur zu benutzen. Es ist nur ein Bild möglich, diese Option ist nur für die Folding-Stats vorgesehen.

*2.) Den richtigen Bild-Code erstellen
2.1) Team-Stats
*Um die Statistiken als Bild anzeigen zu lassen, muss ein passender Bildcode erstellt werden. Dieser setzt sich aus dem Link zum Service von www.extremeoverclocking.com und der Team bzw. Nutzer-ID zusammen. Die Nutzer-ID funktioniert erst, wenn der entsprechende Nutzer auch in den Statistiken bei extremeoverclocking gelistet wird - dies ist erst ab einer gewissen Anzahl an Punkten der Fall.

PCGH Folding@Home-Team-Stats einbinden (den Code in die Signatur kopieren):

```
[url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82][img]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?t=70335[/img][/url]
```
Das Ergebnis sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2.2) User-Stats*
Neben den Team-Stats hat man die Möglichkeit, seine Individuellen User-Stats einzubinden. Der Code sieht wie folgt aus, wobei XXXXX durch den Usernamen ersetzt werden muss.

```
[url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82][img]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=XXXXX&t=70335[/img][/url]
```
Das Ergebnis sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Signaturen sind global, das heißt sie werden unter jedem Posting das ihr macht eingesetzt - auch rückwirkend bei alten Postings.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. September 2007)

Yeeeehaaaw!

Falk, warum machst du's nicht selbst auch? *g*


----------



## Falk (13. September 2007)

Mach ich doch, wieso?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. September 2007)

Nen Traum. Danke dafür.


----------



## Don_Dan (13. September 2007)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. September 2007)

wie oft wir diese Sig eigentlich aktualisiert?


----------



## Marbus16 (13. September 2007)

Vielen Dank!

...dass ihr mir noch ne Adresse für Folding-Signaturen zum blocken gegeben habt 

Hab zwar nix gegens Falten, aber alle paar CM so ne Signatur vor der Nase rumkriechen zu haben ist für mich unangenehm.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (14. September 2007)

Ich steh auch mehr auf Userbars ...


----------



## Nilelefant (4. Oktober 2007)

wieso geht das bei mir nicht???


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Oktober 2007)

Eine etwas ausführlichere Problembeschreibung wäre gut


----------



## Metty79 (19. November 2007)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Die Nutzer-ID funktioniert erst, wenn der entsprechende Nutzer auch in den Statistiken bei extremeoverclocking gelistet wird - dies ist erst ab einer gewissen Anzahl an Punkten der Fall.



Ab wie viel Punkten ist das denn der Fall?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. November 2007)

wenn du dich auch online in der Rangliste wieder findest ...


----------



## Isengard412 (21. November 2007)

Also als ich gelistet war hat es mir dann auch noch nen paar tage gedauert, aber irgendwann geht es dann XD...muss ja nicht sofort sein, es reicht ja auch wenn du die sig nach der 2. WU hast


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. November 2007)

allet paletti 

willkommen im Team und viel Spaß beim Aufstieg in den Rängen (das geht am Anfang noch schön schnell )


----------



## toony1981 (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toony1981 (29. November 2007)

Der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2007)

du musst der foldinggruppe beitreten.
les diesen tread bitte mal vom anfang an.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2008)

Supie - danke - funzt bestens


----------



## Masterwana (11. Juni 2008)

Könnt ihr den Threat hier auch in den PCGH Folding@Home-Team (Infos) Threat mit einbinden? Dann braucht man nicht immer zu suchen.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2008)

Bei mir funzt gar nix.
Beschreibung mangelhaft - Bitte genauer / ausführlicher

Oder wurde da was an der HP geändert, was ich net weiß.

Was much ich bei extremeoverclocking.com machen?
Anmelden etc.


----------



## Leopardgecko (22. Juni 2008)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt gar nix.
> Beschreibung mangelhaft - Bitte genauer / ausführlicher
> 
> Oder wurde da was an der HP geändert, was ich net weiß.
> ...



Bei extremoverclocking.com musst du gar nichts machen.
Du musst *hier im Forum* in dein *Kontrollzentrum* gehen (oben links in der dunkelblauen Leiste).

Dann klickst du unter *Mein Netzwerk* auf *Benutzergruppen* und meldest dich bei der PCGH Folding@home Gruppe an.
Anschließend kannst du den Code für die Statistik in die Signatur einbinden und das Teil wird angezeigt.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Bei extremoverclocking.com musst du gar nichts machen.
> Du musst *hier im Forum* in dein *Kontrollzentrum* gehen (oben links in der dunkelblauen Leiste).
> 
> Dann klickst du unter *Mein Netzwerk* auf *Benutzergruppen* und meldest dich bei der PCGH Folding@home Gruppe an.
> Anschließend kannst du den Code für die Statistik in die Signatur einbinden und das Teil wird angezeigt.



Kontrollzentrum - OK
Benutzergruppe - OK
Anmeldung - OK

Links von der 1 Threadseite in Signatur kopiert - FEHLER / kommt verstümmelt

DAS ist das Prob, ich hab ne halbe und verstümmelte Stat-Signatur


----------



## Leopardgecko (22. Juni 2008)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Kontrollzentrum - OK
> Benutzergruppe - OK
> Anmeldung - OK
> 
> ...



Nur *einen Link* kopieren!
Zur Anzeige der User-Stats *und* der Team-Stats den Link unter *2.2)* verwenden und die darin enthaltenen *XXXXX* durch deinen Namen ersetzt.

Ich hatte am Anfang auch beide Links verwendet und nur die Teamstatistik mit einem anhängenden Link in der Signatur.
Nach löschung des unter *2.1)* angegebenen Links hat es dann geklappt (Änderung der XXXXX nicht vergessen!).

Die Statistiken tauchen in der Signatur aber erst auf, wenn du auch in der Ranking-Liste von extremeoverclocking.com geführt wirst!


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Nur *einen Link* kopieren!
> Zur Anzeige der User-Stats *und* der Team-Stats den Link unter *2.2)* verwenden und die darin enthaltenen *XXXXX* durch deinen Namen ersetzt.
> 
> Ich hatte am Anfang auch beide Links verwendet und nur die Teamstatistik mit einem anhängenden Link in der Signatur.
> ...



In das große Feld eintragen oder in die einfache Zeile.
Bei der Zeile kommt "Ungültige Datei"
Oben eingetragen kommt "User not found"

Bin ich zu blöd?
Welchen Usernamen muss ich eintragen?
den von f@h, meinen vom Forum? Groß / Kleinschreibung?


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2008)

ERLEDIGT!

Ist das ein dämliches gefummele 

Aber dennoch geschafft.

THX Pascal


----------



## v3rtex (22. Juni 2008)

Hatte vorgestern auch Probleme mit der Signatur 

Nach 2 Stunden lief es


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2008)

Nun, wenn extremeoverclocking.com aus irgendwelchen Gründen vom Netz geht sieht man die Sig halt ned

Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen???


----------



## Wicke75de (24. Juni 2008)

Gewinn: Respekt und Anerkennung und nen feuchten Händedruck


----------



## The Ian (25. Juni 2008)

warum kann ich diese statsignatur nicht auch in andere foren einbinden???....da wird dann immer nur das hingeschrieben, was ich als link wie hier auch angebe...sollte doch eigendlich trotzdem funktionieren oder nicht?


----------



## welcen (27. Juni 2008)

Test.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2008)

welcen schrieb:


> Test.


 
Erfolgreich


----------



## welcen (28. Juni 2008)

So siehts aus...


----------



## Schwabe1983 (9. Juli 2008)

Sers,

Also ich hab jetzt alles so eingestellt wie es sein muss.
Bei der Vorschau unter Signatur-bearbeiten werden die Stats auch angezeigt, nur bei meinem forenposts nicht

greetz

*_EDIT: Oh, jetzt sind sie doch da*  
 *EDIT 2 : Allerdings nicht "GLOBAL"
_


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2008)

Also von hier aus sieht alles ok aus...

und *willkumma*, btw.


----------



## sataan1234 (13. Juli 2008)

so sieht das bei mir aus.!!!!wie krieg ich die zeichen daraus?????


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2008)

Indem du das löschst was überflüssig ist.


----------



## sataan1234 (13. Juli 2008)

hoffe es hat geklappt.danke für den tip nfsgame


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2008)

jo stimmt!


----------



## mayo (13. Juli 2008)

hi zusammen,

bin eben auch ins PCGH Team eingestiegen. Falte grad meine erste unit mit meiner 9600gt. Dabei liegt die CPU Last(e4500) aber auch bei ca. 50%....

Dachte es sollte eigentlich weniger sein.

Aber egal, bin jetzt auch tüchtig am falten
cya
mayo


----------



## Masterwana (13. Juli 2008)

mayo schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> bin eben auch ins PCGH Team eingestiegen. Falte grad meine erste unit mit meiner 9600gt. Dabei liegt die CPU Last(e4500) aber auch bei ca. 50%....
> 
> ...



Das gehört eigentlich hier rein:
Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## mayo (13. Juli 2008)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Das gehört eigentlich hier rein:
> Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II



jo, ganz genau!
hatte mehrere threads offen und leider im falschem gepostet.
sry 
mayo


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

Bei mir funzt das IMG-tag auch nicht, wenn ich den Link im Browser aufrufe, dann sehe ich das Bild mit meinen Punkten. Ich denke es liegt daran:



> *
> ...*BB-Codes für Links nutzbar? *Ja*
> HTML Code erlaubt? *Nein*
> *BB-Code für Bilder nutzbar? Nein
> ...



Wie kann ich das umstellen?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2008)

Bist du der Benutzergruppe "Folding at Home Member" beigetreten? Weil nur dann geht die Sig aucch.


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

Falls du die Gruppe "Folding at Home Freaks" meinst, der bin ich heute morgen beigetreten.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2008)

Ne du musst im Kontrollzentrum auf "Benutzergruppen" klicken und dann der Gruppe Folding at Home MEMBER beitreten.


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

funzt, Danke!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2008)

phil.cf schrieb:


> funzt, Danke!


 
na also... - und zum Gruss - btw.


----------



## Galakt0r (25. Juli 2008)

sieht man die Signatur bei alten Posts nicht?


----------



## alkirk (25. Juli 2008)

Doch eigentlich schon


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. August 2008)

So bei mir funzte es nun auch und gefaltet wird jetzt auch schön fleissig


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2008)

Na dann mal willkommen - und ab dafür


----------



## CrashStyle (3. August 2008)

Auch von mir herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Lochti (3. August 2008)

Und auch ich lasse euch mal ein Hallo, da !


----------



## Philster91 (3. August 2008)

Ich mach mal die Viererkette voll: Servus!


----------



## CiSaR (30. August 2008)

Jo das is mal super


----------



## The Ian (1. September 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> warum kann ich diese statsignatur nicht auch in andere foren einbinden???....da wird dann immer nur das hingeschrieben, was ich als link wie hier auch angebe...sollte doch eigendlich trotzdem funktionieren oder nicht?



ich pusch hier einfach mal meine frage^^


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2008)

lso, Ian, ich denke mal weil du in andere Foren nicht Mitglied der Benutzergruppe "*PCGH Folding@Home-Member*" bist
Und das ist ja zwingend um diese Sig. *hier* einblenden zu können


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2008)

Beide Stats-server sind down oder sind diese nur bei mir down?


----------



## SilentKilla (2. September 2008)

Bei mir funktionieren alle Server.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2008)

meinte eoc und kakao die Stats in der Sig sind von gestern 0:00 Uhr..ich habe schon hundertdreizehntausendneunhundertirgendwas punkte


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

Halbwegs funktionieren sie. Bei mir steht irgendwie die Today-Punktzahl von gestern.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2008)

die Sig geht das Update hängt bei beiden eoc und kakao...aber die fahstats gehen komisch..


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2008)

Ne irgendwie geht die Sig auch nicht. Ich hab heute (leider) noch keine 7k Punkte gemacht.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2008)

denn nach kakao habe ich gestern einen neuen persönlichen Tagesrekord von 3700pt aufgestellt toll dank 749 WU und einer 682 WU(beides Console) sowas passiert mir bestimmt nicht mehr so schnell zu mal ich teilweise auf 4200ppd bei fahmon war..


----------



## SilentKilla (2. September 2008)

Die EOC Stats scheinen net zu funzen.

Auf der Fah-Seite hab ich wesentlich mehr WUs abgeschlossen, als auf der EOC Seite. Und Kakao-Stats zeigt auch wesentlich weniger Punkte an.

Da stimmt was nicht....


----------



## Lochti (2. September 2008)

Habe mal eine Neue Sig angeschaft ! Und wie steht sie mir ?


----------



## Lochti (2. September 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Neue Sig angeschaft ! Und wie steht sie mir ?


 Gibbet davon eigendlich noch andere seiten ?


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2008)

nicht das ich wüsste übrigens Kakao geht wieder man der SilentKilla hat ordentlich einen Vorgelegt für heute..


----------



## SilentKilla (2. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> nicht das ich wüsste übrigens Kakao geht wieder man der SilentKilla hat ordentlich einen Vorgelegt für heute..



Wow, stimmt


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2008)

Ich finde die neue Sig irgendwie besser. Gut das du mich drauf gebracht hast Lochti thx!


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

Steht dir gut die neue sig !


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

sagen wo du die her hast sofort..


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2008)

Klick auf die Sig drauf dann weißt du's.


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

sag mal ,kann man so eine seite nicht selber machen , nur für die leute vieleicht von PCGH ? So eine wo die sig her kommen , meinte ich ! Was bräuchte man den alles dafür ?
So , habe schon mal eins rausgefunden , das die Juserlieste 10 mal am tag maximum abgefragt werden kann , oder solte ! Das heißt , das die http://fah-web.stanford.edu/daily_user_summary.txt aufgelöst wird als so ne art datenbank , und das die im endefeckt , mit irgend ein PHP oder HTML in eine liste aufgelöst wird , Und die daten dann auch lesbar werden.Also , man müste hingehen die mit der Teamnummer 70335 rausfiltern , und dann in einer HP angeben , und von dort aus die Neue PCGH Sig erstellen ! Ich hoffe ich bin richtig , mache mich eifach noch ein bissel schlauer !
Gruß Lochti
(bin nervös , deswegen so viele rechtschreibfehler)


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

ja und dann? muss man sich dort anmelden? wie funzt es..sag es.. los los los..


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ja und dann? muss man sich dort anmelden? wie funzt es..sag es.. los los los..


Hm, würde sagen das könnte man doch noch entscheiden , aber wenn du lust hast kannste ja mal schauen , ob du passende html oder php soft findest die diesen text auflösen kann , bekommst auch einen extra platz als software suchender !

Hey , gibbet hier nicht irgend welche die sich sehnen solch eine seite aufzubauen ?
Schätze mal nen plätzchen auf´m Server würden die Jungen und Mädles von PCGH bestimmt springen lassen !.....?????


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

I don't understand..


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, ui kann ich dar nur sagen !
Aber wenn man Eine seite erstellt , wo nur die sigdaten von 70335 währen , und nur der Nächste gegner angezeigt werden würde währe es wie ein schlachtplan , der sich immer wieder aktuallisiert !
Und man wüste auch wie man seine cliens laufen lassen könnte und vieleicht nicht immer auf 100 % sondern bei kleinen abständen vieleicht mal auf 60 % gas gibt !


----------



## FeuRenard (3. September 2008)

ne, musst nich reggen. Geh einfach auf die seite un dann diese alpha/beta-stats,
suche dich, 
guck in der adressleiste nach deiner nummer,
und füg sie hier statt den x-en ein
http://www.hardfolding.com/ftag1.php/mem/xxxxxx/72/1.png


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

Hm
So seh das aus !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ja und dann? muss man sich dort anmelden? wie funzt es..sag es.. los los los..


[H]ard|Folding.com - [H]ome of the [H]orde

nicht dort anmelden , das ist kostenlos und ohne bindungen hier dein link für farben und sig
RuneDRS , kann sein das ich dich falsch verstanden habe , sorry !


----------



## Mitch (5. September 2008)

mal testen ob es funzt.


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2008)

Ich will dich jetzt nicht beunruhigen Falk, aber alle FQH Stads sind weg. Immer wenn ich eine einfügen will, verschwindet diese nach einer Zeit Was kann ich dagegen tun? Könnte es damit zusammenhängen, dass extremeoc grad down ist?


----------



## MESeidel (13. September 2008)

EOC ist wieder da.
Die hatten kürzlich den Server gewechselt.
Ist wohl noch nicht perfekt der Neue^^


----------



## Lochti (19. September 2008)

Hi ihr !
Habe mir mal gedanken gemacht , und die Farben unserem Forum angepast !

Hier die werte die ihr braucht :
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?u=341994&c1=E9E900&c2=004B8F&c3=0099FF&c4=004B8F&c5=FFFFFF

Ihr müst nur den rot markierten bereich mit eurer folding nummer angeben fertig !

Und wie ist es geworden ?


Gruß Lochti


----------



## SilentKilla (20. September 2008)

Gute Kombination, kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## hohecker (28. September 2008)

Huhu, nur mal ein kleiner Test, ob alles hier richtig gepostet war 

Kann man auch CPU und GPU gleichzeitig laufen lassen?

greetz,
Hohecker


----------



## FeuRenard (28. September 2008)

kommt auf Grafikkarte (Marke) und CPU (Kerne) an


----------



## hohecker (28. September 2008)

Hab ne 9800GT und einen Core2Duo 8400 drin. Sind 2Gb Ram vorhanden...


----------



## Gast3737 (28. September 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> kommt auf Grafikkarte (Marke) und CPU (Kerne) an


was soll das damit zu tun haben? _EDit nagut ein wenig ist es schon abhänig..
_ 
@Berhard du kannst mit Consolen und GPU2 Client falten... auf die MashineID's achten wie es einzurichten geht sieh dir die entsprechenden HowTo's an!


----------



## FeuRenard (28. September 2008)

ja, wenn er jetz ne ati gehabt hätte, hätte ich nur eine cpu-console genommen. So würde ich ihm aber zwei cpu-consolen empfehlen.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. September 2008)

würde ich trotzdem nicht machen, obwohl die andere noch auf dem zweiten Kern Platz zum falten hat...ist sie so aus gebremst das man sich das auch schenken kann


----------



## MomentInTime (5. Oktober 2008)

Danke, für's prägnante Tutorial !


----------



## sir_Abaddon (10. Oktober 2008)

teste


----------



## sir_Abaddon (10. Oktober 2008)

hab ich jetzt was falsch gemacht oder kann ich nicht gefunden werden weil ich sir_abaddon eingegeben habe und keine nummer von der Seite, da hab ich mich auch noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Mayday21 (10. Oktober 2008)

```
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=XXXXX&t=70335
```
Ersetze das XXXXX durch Deinen Nutzernamen und dann sollte es klappen


----------



## Lucky-7 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

schein alls sei ich echt zu blöd um die Stats in die signatur einzubinden.

Gebe in die URl:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=Florian_S&t=70335

ein, und bekomme immer die Meldung "vBulletin-Systemmitteilung Ungültige Datei"

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.


----------



## Mayday21 (20. Oktober 2008)

Lucky-7 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> schein alls sei ich echt zu blöd um die Stats in die signatur einzubinden.
> 
> ...


Versuch mal folgende Zeile einzufügen (geschweifte Klammern durch eckige ersetzen:
{img}http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=Florian_S&t=70335{/img}
Klappt das?


----------



## Lucky-7 (20. Oktober 2008)

Danke jetzt gehts, endlich!


----------



## Khisanth (21. Oktober 2008)

Reminder: Das PC-Games colorset für die stats ist: 
&c1=E9E900&c2=004B8F&c3=0099FF&c4=004B8F&c5=FFFFFF

Einfach an den bekannten Signature link anhängen und Flagge zeigen.


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Oktober 2008)

ich bin mit meinem voll und ganz zufrieden!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinem voll und ganz zufrieden!


 
Geht mir auch so...


----------



## logistics (8. November 2008)

teste


----------



## Gast3737 (8. November 2008)

Test fehlgeschlagen..


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2008)

khisanth schrieb:


> reminder: Das pc-games colorset für die stats ist:
> &c1=e9e900&c2=004b8f&c3=0099ff&c4=004b8f&c5=ffffff
> 
> einfach an den bekannten signature link anhängen und flagge zeigen.




thx :d


----------



## ernei (13. November 2008)

Es geht! Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Eddie315 (13. November 2008)

thx


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2008)

@Eddie - wenn du jetzt noch die (überschüssige) Stat. von PCGH entfernst ist es perfekt


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. November 2008)

danke an Khisanth ...
gefällt mir so besser!


----------



## Lochti (19. November 2008)

Hi zusammen,
wie sieht das eigendlich aus wenn man so eine seite wie folding.extremeoverclocking noch macht ?
Das ganze nur aber von PCGH !


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

Naja, da es soetwas schon gibt, wäre es Ressourcenverschwendung, wenn man es nochmal macht. Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Naja, da es soetwas schon gibt, wäre es Ressourcenverschwendung, wenn man es nochmal macht. Finde ich zumindest.


 
100%-ig meine Meinung


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. November 2008)

Test...1...2...3


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. November 2008)

Und nun?

Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## ADGMike (25. November 2008)

Ich möchte auch mal testen.


----------



## bad_beast (27. November 2008)

so dann versuch ichs mal


----------



## Soldathe (11. Dezember 2008)

täst 1 2 täääst


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2008)

^
|
tätärätä! Klappt.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Dezember 2008)

was mir an "fast" allen F@H-Siggies auffällt ist die Tatsache, das diese nicht zu eurem Profil führen, ich befürchte hier muss nach gehowtooot werden...


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> was mir an "fast" allen F@H-Siggies auffällt ist die Tatsache, das diese nicht zu eurem Profil führen, ich befürchte hier muss nach gehowtooot werden...



Wie kann ich das machen? Das wen man auf meine F@H-Stats klickt auf mein Profil kommt?


----------



## Puffer (15. Dezember 2008)

Test

edit: klappt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Januar 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das machen? Das wen man auf meine F@H-Stats klickt auf mein Profil kommt?




das würd mich auch interessieren 

kann das mal wer erläutern 

//edit
hat sich erledigt -.-


```
[url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82][img]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=XXXXX&t=70335[/img][/url]
```
das 





> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82


einfach durch den gewünschten link ersetzen


----------



## bumike (17. Mai 2009)

super, funktioniert! DANKE
GRÜßE bumike


----------



## Brocky325 (5. Juni 2009)

nix signatur...seit ner stunde fummel ich hier rum...kommt nur ungültige datei...
son sch...mierkram...


----------



## Brocky325 (5. Juni 2009)

was mach ich bloß falsch...


----------



## Brocky325 (5. Juni 2009)

was das denn nun???
nun mach ich garnix mehr und es geht...???
genie und wahnsinn...


----------



## Henninges (5. Juni 2009)

ich hab da mal ein ganz anderes problem...die signatur wird einwandfrei angezeigt. jedoch möchte ich meinen namen beim falten ändern...beim installieren habe ich "Locke" gewählt. auf diesem namen habe ich bisher 9922 punkte "erfaltet". nun möchte ich aber den namen in meinen namen hier aus dem forum ändern. ist das ohne weiteres möglich, wenn ich den namen in der jeweiligen config datei zum smp und gpu client ändere ??

sind dann alle evtl. erfalteten punkte weg ?


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2009)

Jop, dazu muss man sagen, dass das Problem nichtmehr besteht


----------



## Perseus88 (6. Juni 2009)

vBulletin-Systemmitteilung 
Ungültige Datei 

Was mache ich den falsch?
alles nach anleitung gemacht. html code ist aus.


----------



## Leopardgecko (6. Juni 2009)

EDIT:
Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Henninges (6. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Jop, dazu muss man sagen, dass das Problem nichtmehr besteht


 
 danke toxy...


----------



## Perseus88 (7. Juni 2009)

test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DesGrauens (7. Juni 2009)

funktioniert


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2009)

Perseus88 schrieb:


> test
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh noch jemand aus der Nähe .


----------



## ich558 (27. Juni 2009)

Hat super funktioniert

Habe für ca.10000 Punkte nur 3 Tage gerbaucht, da ich mir die Arma2 Demo geladen habe, welches sich bei einem 768DSL ziemlich hinzieht
Vorher hatte ich nur 2000 Punkte und das über Wochen verteilt aber nun habe ich noch den GPU clienten hinzugenommen XD

Achja mein Download wurde abgebrochen da sich dieses f***** Firefox aufgehängt hat- nochmal 3 Tage laufen lassen


----------



## KTMDoki (1. Juli 2009)

geht ja echt gut dahin mit den GPU-Client!

Und die Sig taugt mi a


----------



## mich (1. Juli 2009)

so..bin jetzt auch dabei....hab aber nur nen GPU-Client laufen...


----------



## CheGuarana (1. Juli 2009)

Ihr könnt noch die stats in der Sig verlinken zu EOC. 

Ausserdem könt ihr gere auf meinem V-Server eure Livestats machen!


----------



## |L1n3 (6. September 2009)

warum steht bei mir neuerdings:


> BB-Code für Bilder nutzbar? *Nein*


----------



## Fate T.H (6. September 2009)

Dann tritt mal der Folding Benutzergruppe bei dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Und warum wir bei mir nichts mehr angezeigt?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Oktober 2009)

IMG-Tags fehlen so wies aussieht . Oder du bist nicht in der Benutzergruppe.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> IMG-Tags fehlen so wies aussieht . Oder du bist nicht in der Benutzergruppe.



Mh, habe folgendes kopiert:



> [url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was für ne Benutzergruppe.
Habe auch schon People mit 5 Posts gesehen, die nicht F@H Teammember sind und deren Sig angezeigt wird.

Und falls das Bedingung ist, wo muß ich mich einschreiben?

EDIT: lustig, im Post klappt es.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Oktober 2009)

Geh mal ins Kontrollzentrum unter Benutzergruppen und guck ob du da in der Folding benutzergruppe bist .


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ah ja!
Dann mal vielen Dank!

Was mich jetzt interessiert. Wieso, weshalb und warum?


----------



## nfsgame (12. Oktober 2009)

Das ist so gemacht das die Signaturen nicht sinnlos mit Bildern zugepackt werden. Klutten oder so können dir das Sicherlich genauer erklären .


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (9. November 2009)

Echt nervig jetzt hab ich versucht nen neuen folding namen hoch zu ziehen mit neuem passkey etc, und er taucht nach 12k punkten noch nicht bei "folding.extremeoverclocking.com/" in den user stats auf ergo -> keine sig

jetzt versuch ich gerade meinen alten account wieder zum leben zu erwecken wo ich allerdings den passkey verloren hab... hab mir einen neuen zukommen lassen aber weiß auch nicht ob es wieder die selbe email adresse war wie damals... hoffe die stats schlucken es dennoch sonst hab ich auch da keine sig -.-



Jetzt komm ich ganz durcheinander... jetzt schluckt er meine punkte auf dem alten account über die einstellungen und passkey vom neuen account namen


----------



## Brzeczek (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne in meine Signatur Folding@Home und Sysprofiel neben einander haben, untereinander meckert die PCGH Seite. Nur ich bekomme das nicht hin .

Ich möchte es so haben wie der Kollege über mir


----------



## michael7738 (21. Dezember 2009)

Kann man die angezeigten Daten auch ändern? Ich sehe hier bei vielen Usern auch das unten links im Banner die Anzahl der WUs statt des User Ranks angezeigt wird. Ich würd bei mir auch lieber die WUs stehen haben.

Nun hab ich bei EOC auf die "Sig Images" Seite geschaut wie es da aussieht. Für den Beispieluser steht dort

```
[ IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?u=32359[/IMG]
```
und ergibt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...also mit WU-anzeige unten links.
Wenn ich jetzt aus dem Link einfach die Usernummer ändere:


```
[ IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?u=370475[/IMG]
```

kommt aber wieder nur mein jetziges Bild mit "User Rank":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß jemand was ich anders machen muss?


----------



## DesGrauens (21. Dezember 2009)

schau dich hier mal um: 

Sig Images - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

ist bestimmt was passendes dabei.


----------



## michael7738 (21. Dezember 2009)

Auf der Seite war ich eben auch, daher ja auch der Beispielnick in meinem Post da oben.

Hab aber grad weiter runter geblättert (dachte da würd nichts mehr stehen):


> The data actually changes *slightly*, if your team rank goes up/down within the past 7 days, it will display that info (with the up/down arrow) instead of Work Units. Also the User / Team color corresponds to the stats colors.


Also heißt das solange ich aktiv bin aber sich mein Rang nicht ändert werden die WUs angezeigt. Sobald sich mein Rang ändert steht wieder "User Rank" + "Change 7d" da.


----------



## DesGrauens (21. Dezember 2009)

so schauts aus


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Dezember 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> schau dich hier mal um:
> 
> Sig Images - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> ist bestimmt was passendes dabei.



Verdammt -.-' und ich hab als ich meine Sigfarben gebastelt hab, meine Zeit mit Reverse Engineering verschwendet.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (24. Februar 2010)

Dann schauen wir doch mal ob es geklappt hat.....


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

Jup, super  .

Faltest du mit dem Sys aus deiner Sig?


----------



## Azrael_SEt (24. Februar 2010)

Zum Teil mit dem Sys aus der Sig ja. Zum anderen aber auch noch mit meinem HTPC. Ist ein ION, aber leider sagt er ständig, dass die Geforce 9400 nicht unterstützt wird  , also zur Zeit nur mit dem Atom.....

Wie kann ich das Team ändern? Hab jetzt eine Variante genommen bei der ich nur die User ID eingetragen habe, das Team hat er sich von alleine gezogen.....
Wird das evtl. automatisch geändert, wenn ich für pcgameshardware mehr Punkte habe als für guru3d?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

```
[URL="http://folding.extreme%20overclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=nfsgame&t=70335"]http://folding.extreme overclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php ?un=nfsgame&t=70335[/URL]
```
So sollte der Link in deiner Sig aussehen, nur halt ohne Leerzeichen und mit deinem Username. Die Teamnummer muss drinn sein .


----------



## Brzeczek (24. Februar 2010)

@nfsgame

Könntest du mir bitte den Code auch so Posten das er mit dem Namen "Brzeczek"  funktioniert ?

Ich weiß nämlich nicht wo ich was hin reinschreiben muss...


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

Einfach hinter dem "un=" .


----------



## Brzeczek (24. Februar 2010)

toll... wenn ich es ändern möchte kommt das hier:    "Ihre Signatur besteht aus zu vielen Zeilen und muss gekürzt werden. Sie  dürfen nur bis zu 5 Zeile(n) verwenden."


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

Dann musst du was aus deiner Sig rausnehmen . Oder versuche die Statistik neben oder vor das Sysprofile Teil zu packen.


----------



## Brzeczek (24. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann musst du was aus deiner Sig rausnehmen . Oder versuche die Statistik neben oder vor das Sysprofile Teil zu packen.




Genau das geht nicht, und ich weis nicht warum. Früher hatte ich ein HWBot Stats neben mein Sysprofiel stehen. Dann habe ich es mal Raus genommen und jetzt kann ich das Folding@Home nicht daneben packen.


----------



## Argead (24. Februar 2010)

kannst ja mal probieren obs mit nem spoiler geht.


----------



## Brzeczek (25. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> kannst ja mal probieren obs mit nem spoiler geht.




Jo Gute Idee  nur wie lautet der Code  Ich kenne mich da echt leider nicht gut aus und weiß nicht wo nach ich googeln soll


----------



## nfsgame (26. Februar 2010)

[ spoiler] Inhalt [ /spoiler]

Nur ohne die Leerzeihen im Code .


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> [ spoiler] Inhalt [ /spoiler]
> 
> Nur ohne die Leerzeihen im Code .


 


Spoiler



oder ohne die Luvzehen *MUAHAHAHAHA* 
....
Sorry - bin *GANZ* schräg drauf heut - STRESS ohne Ende


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Februar 2010)

@Bumblebee

Thx für den Hinweis, aber ich habe eine anderen Weg gefunden


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2010)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Thx für den Hinweis, aber ich habe eine anderen Weg gefunden


 Nun, war eigentlich nfsgame - aber trotzdem - bitte


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Februar 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, war eigentlich nfsgame - aber trotzdem - bitte




& Thx@nfsgame


----------



## Cheater (28. Februar 2010)

könnte ich probleme mit der signatur bekommen, wenn bereits wer anders mit dem selben nick gefaltet hat und auch schon punkte gesammelt hat? möchte irgendwie nicht, dass es zu einer vermischung kommt. daher frag ich jetzt lieber nach, wo ich noch am anfang stehe


----------



## nfsgame (28. Februar 2010)

Ja, dann werden die Punkte auf den Account gezählt. Such dir lieber nen anderen Username aus oder setz hinter deinen ne Ziffer oder so .


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Februar 2010)

@nfsgame

Wie kriegst du mit einer Geforce 9800GT so viele Punkte Pro Tag hin ??


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2010)

Ist nicht die 9800GT alleine, der Q6700 faltet auch noch mit .


----------



## Brzeczek (1. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist nicht die 9800GT alleine, der Q6700 faltet auch noch mit .



Aso, wie hasse denn das gelöst ? Ich bin quasi ein Amateur, ich habe einfach nur das Programm installiert und es läuft XD  


Aber du lässt deine Kiste 24 Stunden lang laufen !?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2010)

Nun, für die GPU gibt es einen Clienten
Und für die CPU einen anderen - die beiden laufen durchaus beide zugleich ..

Hier noch der passende für deinen Quad http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.29beta-win32-SMP-mpich.exe
Plus die BIN http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/windows/Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe (ersetzt die .exe)

Ansonsten könntest du durchaus versuchen die SMP2 zu falten
Das wie findest du hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/19648-howto-smp2-client-einrichten.html (bedingt aber 24/7 falten - wenn möglich


----------



## Brzeczek (1. März 2010)

@Bumblebee

Thx für deine Hilfe  Andere hätten gesagt  doch..... 


P.S: 

Es müsste dann doch so aussehen, wenn ich alles Richtig gemacht habe !?`


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2010)

Nö, das ist kein SMP. Du bist nicht nach dem HowTo vorgegangen, da du weder den Client Auf C:/SMP installiert hast, noch die Flags gesetzt hast wie es scheint .


----------



## herethic (1. März 2010)

Werbung


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nö, das ist kein SMP. Du bist nicht nach dem HowTo vorgegangen, da du weder den Client Auf C:/SMP installiert hast, noch die Flags gesetzt hast wie es scheint .


 
Stimmt leider

So sollte das richtig aussehen....


----------



## Onimicha (6. Mai 2010)

Test ein, zwei - Test eins, zwei 

Servus, Grüzi und Hallo !!

- also ich kriegs auch noch nicht hin, obwohl nun nach  "fast" aussieht.... - wo ist der Fehler ?

Ich bin in der Benutzergruppe MEMBER, meine Stats sind bei Xtrem aufrufbar, Punkte habe ich auch schon (Platz 760) ! was fehlt denn noch ?


----------



## FloH 31 (6. Mai 2010)

Du musst den BB-Code einfach in die Signatur schreiben, ohne auf "Code einfügen" zu gehen.
Bevor du das machst solltest du allerdings auf dieses Zeichen oben rechts gehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onimicha (7. Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Dank, Flo !!

leider stehen stehen so ein paar kleine wichtige Details nich´ in der Beschreibung  
Das war noch der entscheidende Wink, jetzt klappts ! 

Vielen Dank !


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

Kann ich die Statistik auch haben, ohne F&H Menber-Dings zu bekommen im Benutzertitel?


----------



## Muschkote (10. Juni 2010)

Ich will ja hier nicht auf Deutschlehrer machen, aber der "Satz" ist echt übel.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Juni 2010)

so etwas besser?

*Edit:* hin bekommen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (27. Juli 2010)

würde meine Signatur auch gerne mit der Statistik verschönern
allerdings hänge ich so schon recht knapp am 1000 zeichen maximum 
ne idee wie ich das was abkürzen kann?


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2010)

Die Small-Things-Challange gibt doch gar nicht mehr .


----------



## LuXTuX (20. August 2010)

test test test ...


... mist ...


hmmm. was mache ich falsch?

aber nu


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> test test test .../... mist .../
> hmmm. was mache ich falsch?
> aber nu


 
Passt 
Jetzt müssen nur noch die Nullen verschwinden


----------



## LuXTuX (20. August 2010)

welche Nullen?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2010)

LuXTuX schrieb:


> welche Nullen?


 
Na die in deiner Signatur


----------



## LuXTuX (20. August 2010)

ich sehe keine


----------



## T0M@0 (20. August 2010)

naja, als du noch nicht gefaltest hattest waren da noch Nullen


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> naja, als du noch nicht gefaltest hattest waren da noch Nullen


 
Danke, T0M@O, ich glaube nun hat er es geschnallt


----------



## Timmy99 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich frage mich was die Farben bedeuten.
Da sehe ich teils sogar verschiedene Hintergrundfarben. Wie bekommt man das hin?


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2010)

Das ist abhängig von deiner PPD.


----------



## RC Shad0w (3. Oktober 2010)

ich denke ehr er meint das:
Sig Images - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Timmy99 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hab eigentlich beides gemeint^^
Wusste nicht, dass die Textfarbe des Users durch die PPD bestimmt werden.
Dann versuch ich mich mal im umstylen, thx


----------



## DeadlyTear (3. Januar 2011)

So, jetzt will ich doch auch mal testen


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2011)

DeadlyTear schrieb:


> So, jetzt will ich doch auch mal testen


 
Passt, DeadlyTear
Jetzt bloss noch falten und alle sind häppy


----------



## DeadlyTear (3. Januar 2011)

Ich bin dabei.. 
Hab gerade erst damit angefangen...


----------



## Thosch (12. Januar 2011)

Moin. Hab das soweit im Kontrollzentrum das es nicht mehr meckert von wg. "Ungüldige Datei". Und im größeren Fenster sind auch die beiden Stats zu sehen mit korrekten Werten. Hatte glaube ich weiter vorn gelesen das die auch unter alten Posts sich dran hängen, nur geht das noch nicht, zumind. bei mir. Also ist das jetzt sozusagen ein Test obs bei neuen geht.
Schau mer mal ...

Edit: sooo ... beide Stats sind da nur stört mich jetzt noch das Geschreibsel davor und danach ... was is denn nu noch nicht richtig ...?

nochmal edit: ... nu passts ... was lange gährt wird gut !


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> nochmal edit: ... nu passts ... was lange gährt wird gut !


 
Joo, passt  und, btw. "stetes Klopfen höhlt das Schwein"


----------



## chris1995 (23. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt auch nee neue signatur!
Chris


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2011)




----------



## Manicmanuel (21. April 2011)

*mitmach*


----------



## Z28LET (28. April 2011)

So, ich habe es bei mir auch mal in die Signatur eingebunden.


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es auch mal eingebunden, nur durch den Teamwechsel bin ich wieder bei 0 Punkten


----------



## caine2011 (2. Mai 2011)

ja das ist leider so wäre aber unfair wenn einem team pkt. abgezogen werden

wenn z.b. atlasfolder in ein anderes team wechseln würde, wären das 344,929,067 pkt. ca. 40% unserer teampkt.


----------



## Climuff (10. Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt auch mal die Stats in meine Signatur eingebunden, leider werde ich noch nicht "erwähnt" bei extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. Mai 2011)

Bin jetzt auch dabei. 
Werde mal warten, bis ich bei extremeoverclocking auftauche, dann gibts auch eine Sig mit Details.
MfG


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2011)

Climuff schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch mal die Stats in meine Signatur eingebunden, leider werde ich noch nicht "erwähnt" bei extremeoverclocking.com



Haste denn inzwischen eine WU abschliessen können??

@mae1cum77 - willkommen


----------



## Climuff (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch den Boxed Lüfter drauf und es ist immer eine Qual damit zu falten. Daher könnte es noch ein wenig dauern bis ich öfter falten werde.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2011)

Climuff schrieb:


> Ich habe noch den Boxed Lüfter drauf und es ist immer eine Qual damit zu falten. Daher könnte es noch ein wenig dauern bis ich öfter falten werde.



Schon ok - bloss dann hast auch keinen Eintrag / keine Signatur


----------



## Climuff (11. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. Mai 2011)

Yo, 2 WU geschaft und es geht weiter. @Climuff, boxed ist schön laut was. Und der Sommer kommt. Ich brauch auch ein größeres Gehäuse. 
MfG

EDIT: Die Sig in schwarz ist ja mal stylisch...


----------



## Climuff (11. Mai 2011)

Ja, der Boxed ist laut. Staubsauger. Und der Prozessor ist mit F@H trotzdem bei 58°C, mit Prime95 ist er bei 63°C. Boxed ist müll


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. Mai 2011)

Meiner bleibt gerade bei 50° stehen und die Graka bei 63°C. Das nach knapp 10 h Betrieb. Das geht noch, aber der Grakalüfter arbeitet hörbar. Naja, muß der Fernseher lauter.


----------



## Climuff (11. Mai 2011)

So, meine Signatur funzt jetzt super


----------



## Schmidde (16. Mai 2011)

Wie verlink ich denn die Grafik aus meiner Sig auf mein eov-Profil?

Wenn ich den Code aus dem 1. Post nehme bleibt die URL einfach links neben dem Bild stehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2011)

Koppier den Link deiner Statusseite > Bild/Sig anklicken und "Link einfügen" (Weltkugel mit liegender 8) > Fertig.


----------



## Schmidde (17. Mai 2011)

Danke, hat funktioniert


----------



## RG Now66 (11. Juni 2011)

Hey ,
bei mir wills auch nicht klappen ...
ich kopiere den angegebenen Link ins angegebene Fenster und es erschein;
*vBulletin-Systemmitteilung*

  Ungültige Datei
???


----------



## RG Now66 (11. Juni 2011)

Test...1...2...3

Hoffe es klappt jetzt


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2011)




----------



## Z28LET (17. Juni 2011)

Warum kann ich das F@H Bild nicht verlinken in meiner Sig?
Ich kann nur das reine Bild einfügen, wenn ein Link eingebunden werden soll, sieht es so aus.


----------



## kubi-1988 (17. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich glaube du musst zuvor Benutzergruppe F@H Team Member beitreten. s. 1. im ersten Post


----------



## Z28LET (17. Juni 2011)

Bin ich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2011)

@Z28LET: Nur zur Sicherheit das du es richtig gemacht hast: Dein Signaturbild markieren das sie blau wird > "Link einfügen" > Adresse eingeben > "OK".


----------



## Z28LET (18. Juni 2011)

Achso, hey danke, so hat es geklappt! 
Aber einfach den "Code" im ersten Post in die Signatur kopieren ging nicht.
Dann taucht nur das Bild auf, nicht aber der Link im Bild.

Aber so ging es, nachträglich den Link eintragen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2011)

Super! Danke!


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (26. Dezember 2011)

Sig. test die ......

Edit: Juhu es geht, leider nur die PCGH Team Stat., ich dürft noch nicht in der User Liste drinnen sein => durchgehend Falten um die Punkte zu erreichen


----------



## Rurdo (26. Dezember 2011)

Du musst mindestens 1ne WU abgeschickt haben, und selbst da kann es bis zu 24 Stunden dauern bis die Liste aktualisiert wird... normalerweise aber nach 3-4 Stunden!


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich den GPU Tracker Stats glauben darf habe ich 82 WU's.....

Aber villeicht bin auch wiedermal zu dumm dafür, hab ja für das schon fast nen Monat gebraucht


----------



## Tranceangel2k (28. Dezember 2011)

Wieso gehen die perönlichen Stats bei mir nicht mehr ???


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Dezember 2011)

deswegen wahrscheinlich: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/


----------



## Festplatte (16. Dezember 2012)

Hm, wie kann ich mich denn dort auf der extremeoverclocking-Website anmelden?


----------



## davidof2001 (16. Dezember 2012)

Da Brauch man sich nicht anmelden n
Einfach deinen Faltnamen auf der Seite suchen und der Link der in der Adresszeile steht, ist der für die Signatur.


----------



## Festplatte (16. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie taucht mein Name da nicht auf. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Irgendwie taucht mein Name da nicht auf. Woran kann das liegen?



Hast du denn schon eine WU abgeschlossen??
und
fatest du mit dem Namen Festplatte??


----------



## Festplatte (16. Dezember 2012)

Ach so, die erste WU ist gleich fertig.


----------



## Hitch81 (9. Februar 2015)

Test....


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2015)

Hitch81 schrieb:


> Test....



Test erfolgreich


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. April 2015)

Test ...


----------



## MK0000 (5. Mai 2015)

Ebenfalls ein Test. Meine Signatur wird noch nicht korrekt angezeigt, wenn ich den Link verfolge geht es jedoch.

/edit: Gelöst! Ich war der Benutzergruppe "Folding at Home Member" noch nicht beigetreten.


----------



## Loebstraus (27. September 2015)

testtest


----------



## Kashura (28. September 2015)

test  für Sig

edit: fail xD

edit 2: retest

edit 3 für die Biene: no_fail


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2015)

... edit 3: no_fail


----------



## Chinaquads (11. September 2016)

tests ?!

edit:hmmm

edit²: jetzt gehts...


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. November 2016)

sigtest

edit: failed. zeigt nur Link zum 'Bild' an, aber nicht das Bild
Liegt es an meinen Profileinstellungen:
"
Standard BB-Codes nutzbar?
Ja
BB-Code für Farben nutzbar?
Ja
BB-Code für Textgröße nutzbar?
Ja
BB-Code für Schriftarten nutzbar?
Ja
BB-Codes zur Textausrichtung nutzbar?
Ja
BB-Code für Listen nutzbar?
Ja
BB-Codes für Links nutzbar?
Ja
HTML-Code erlaubt?
Nein
BB-Code für Bilder nutzbar?
Nein
BB-Code für Videos nutzbar?
Nein
BB-Code für Code nutzbar?
Ja
BB-Code für PHP Syntaxhervorhebung nutzbar?
Ja
BB-Code für HTML Syntaxhervorhebung nutzbar?
Ja
BB-Code für Zitate nutzbar?
Ja
Smileys nutzbar?
Nein
Hochladen von Signaturbildern erlaubt?
Nein
Hochladen von animierten Signaturbildern erlaubt?
Nein
"


----------



## Holdie (18. November 2016)

Du musst der Gruppe PCGH Folding@Home-Member Beitreten, dann funktioniert es.


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. November 2016)

ok, wie?
Edit: geschafft


----------



## Hauwexis (3. Februar 2018)

TestTest Test


EDIT: geht nicht. warum?


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Februar 2018)

Der Link im Startpost funktioniert nicht mehr wie er soll! Bei mir blieb ein Teil des Links davor stehen (siehe Hier...) und die Grafik war nicht anklick bar. Link beispiel von folding.extremeoverclocking.com ging.

XXX = Muss nur durch die User id ersetzt werden und in die Signatur kopiert werden


```
[URL=http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?u=XXXXX][IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?u=XXXXX[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LP96 (11. Februar 2018)

sigtest


----------



## Organix (11. Februar 2018)

Signaturtest


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Februar 2018)

Komisch das bei mir so abgeschnitten im Forum angezeigt wird...


----------



## foldinghomealone (12. Februar 2018)

mach mal deine freundlichen Grüße Weg und probiers nochmal


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2018)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> mach mal deine freundlichen Grüße Weg und probiers nochmal



Ja, ohne dein "*Freundliche Grüße CrashStyle*" könnte es  funktionieren


----------



## Stefan84 (12. Februar 2018)

Ohne das FUNKTIONIERT es auch  Ich musste meine Sig auch etwas anpassen damit es nicht abgeschnitten wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Komisch das bei mir so abgeschnitten im Forum angezeigt wird...


"*Freundliche Grüße CrashStyle*" kleinere Schriftgrösse verwenden und/oder Abstand zwischen dem Text und der F@H-Signatur rausnehmen.


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Februar 2018)

Schriftgröße brachte nix! Musste den Abstand zwischen den Zeilen rausnehmen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2018)

Passt doch


----------



## JayTea (11. März 2018)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Der Link im Startpost funktioniert nicht mehr wie er soll! Bei mir blieb ein Teil des Links davor stehen (siehe Hier...) und die Grafik war nicht anklick bar. Link beispiel von folding.extremeoverclocking.com ging.
> 
> XXX = Muss nur durch die User id ersetzt werden und in die Signatur kopiert werden
> 
> ...



Bei mir bleibt der Teil trotzdem vorne stehen Also die Verlinkung klappt nicht... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (11. März 2018)

Weiß der Geier...nun wirds im Kontrollzentrum korrekt angezeigt und es klappt.


----------



## Spudd (26. Januar 2019)

Passt, geht doch. Wird nur nicht bei alten Posts angezeigt obwohl laut Anfangsthread das auch da angezeigt werden soll.


----------



## Nono15 (26. Januar 2019)

Spudd schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert das mit der Signatur auch nicht. Bin der Benutzergruppe beigetreten.
> Die F@H Stats Signatur wird in der Vorschau angezeigt , wo man die Signatur einstellt, aber nicht unter meinen Posts im Forum



Also ich kann Deine Stats sehr gut sehen, ist doch drin...


----------



## Spudd (26. Januar 2019)

Hatte den Post überarbeitet, als ich gesehen hab ,das die Stats drunter stehen. 
Nur bei alten Post , zur Anmeldung zur Faltwoche ist sie nicht zusehen.
Wohl weil ich den vor hinzufügen der Signatur geschrieben hatte?


----------



## BxBender (17. März 2020)

Tja, die Signatur geht nicht.

[url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url] 

Bin in der Gruppe udn habe meinen Namen eingetragen. Kommt Müll. Mehrmals wiederholt. Immer der Fehler.

EDIT: aha, ich hab den Rotz drumherum gelöscht, den man angeblich mit reinsetzen muss, danach ist alles richtig. lol, ich bin jetzt verwirrt, aber egal, solange es geht.


----------



## brooker (23. März 2020)

... danke für das Feedback. Ich schaue mir das im HowTo mal an und korrigiere es.  PCGH rockt!


----------

